# Cambelts.....[Not AGAIN!]....you might find this interesting



## evotista

I decided to do a bit of research on behalf of the community into cambelt change prices and advice given by audi main dealers. This is not meant to be an audi dealer bashing exercise...i just want to highlight what you should look out for in the quote and any further pointers if you're facing cambelt work soon.

I managed to contact and get quotes from about 14 different dealers over the country, asking for a cambelt quote with breakdown of costs for a 1.8T TT 225ps Coupe, engine code BAM.

Labour rates per hour that i was quoted for a 3.5 year old TT are as follows (all EXCLUDING VAT)

Teesside Audi Â£59.5
Pentraeth Audi Â£76.8
Dundee Audi Â£63
Camberley Â£90
York Â£89.95
Preston Â£89
Listers Worcester Â£89.5
John Fox - Nottingham Â£85
Hadwins (Grange over Sands) Â£61.2
Warrington Â£80
Crewe Â£80
Chelmsford Â£92
Chester Â£85
Huddersfield Â£76

Teesside audi specifically mentioned they have a labour rate that goes down after 3 yearsâ€¦and this is reflected in the list above.

The difference in "book" time (hours labour) quoted for a TT cambelt replacement across dealers is eye opening. Listed below is the hours quoted for cambelt replacement and also hours quoted for waterpump replacement with a total for both.

Teesside 4.0 + 0.7 = 4.7Hrs
Pentraeth 2.5 + 0.0 =	2.5Hrs
Dundee 2.5 +	0.5 = 3.0Hrs
Camberley 3.5 +	0.5 = 4.0Hrs
York 3.5 +	0.5 = 4.0Hrs
Preston 2.5 +	0.5 =	3.0Hrs
Listers- Worcs	2.5 +	0.5 = 3.0Hrs
John Fox 2.5 +	0.5 = 3.0Hrs
Hadwins 2.5 +	0.0 =	2.5Hrs
Warrington 2.5 + 0.5 = 3.5Hrs
Crewe 2.5 +	1.0 =	3.5Hrs
Chelmsford	2.7 +	0.8 = 3.5Hrs
Chester 2.5 +	0.0 =	2.5Hrs	
Huddersfield	2.5 + 0.5 = 3.0Hrs

So only, Hadwins, Pentraeth, and Chester did the reasonable thing of waiving the labour cost of waterpump replacement since its only 4 bolts extra beyond a cambelt replacement

Individual parts prices were pretty much universal across all main dealers, however the quotes received from dealers have large total parts price variation due to the vagueness as to what actually must be replaced , rather than recommended to be replaced when doing a cambelt. I think most of us know that it is a bloody good idea to replace the waterpump while doing the cambelt...however what about the tensioner/hydraulic damper unit, what about the ribbed v-belt to the PAS etc? Some dealers included these automatically, some however did not and stated it would be on inspection of the parts themselves....this leads to a bloody nightmare when trying to compare like for like quotes!...as always be on your guard and insist for a detailed quote breakdown.

This to me seems a reasonable list of what really we should replace without question

Timing Belt (cambelt)
Tensioner Pulley
Water pump
Ribbed belt - Because its cheap and the old one has got to come off anyway!

The tensioner pulley and the waterpump with its associated impeller are encompassed by the timing belt and therefore under mechanical stress, so it would seem sensible to replace these items along with the toothed timing belt itself. This only leaves the hydraulic damper tensioner unit itself...which does have an idler pulley wheel as part of the unit which touches the external surface of the belt. This is quite an expensive part, and at least one dealer said they had only ever seen one of these fail ever on ANY 1.8T lump...it would seem sensible to me to leave this part for assessment, and only if required to be replaced.

Some dealers quoted for 4 litres of coolant when doing waterpump, most were only quoting for 2 litres! Also there seems to be something going on with the waterpump price. ....50% quoted for a part that was Â£25.8 + VAT, the other 50% quoted for a part that was Â£47.91+VAT, quite a difference! One answer i could get was that the Â£25.8 pump is being suppressed and replaced by the Â£47.91 part, so dealers should only be using the Â£47.91 part..another dealer told me that the Â£25.8 unit is a reconditioned one, whereas the Â£47.91 is brand new! Quite what is going on here i can't quite establish, not one dealer has yet to be able to say if there is a technical difference between the 2 part numbers.

List of Part Numbers and most commonly quoted price (excl VAT)

Toothed Cambelt	06B 109 119 A Â£20.00
Tensioner Pulley	06B 109 243 D Â£38.20
Waterpump	06A 121 011 TX Â£25.80
Waterpump (New?)	06A 121 012 Â£47.91
Ribbed V-Belt	06A 260 849 E Â£21.00
Hydraulic Damper	06B 109 477 Â£64.31
Coolant	(1 litre)	G01 2A8 FM1 Â£5.67

Other quirks i had while i did this research....camberley audi refused to give me the part numbers involved...prices and description no problem!...i have no idea why!!!!!
West London audi , would not give me anything but a vague quote (circa Â£760) unless i gave them ALL my details which i was not prepared to do...so i've not included them in the list.

So finally .....who wins for the cheapest cambelt and waterpump swap on a 1.8T BAM engine. To compare i've used the hours, labour rates quoted for and used the more expensive waterpump cost, but gone with their recommendation as to whether they automatically include ribbed belt/hydraulic unit, how much coolant etc. All prices INCLUDE VAT

Teesside Audi Â£552.32
Pentraeth Audi Â£356.76
Dundee Audi Â£363.30
Camberley Â£661.24
York Â£635.20
Preston Â£501.31
Listers Worcester Â£466.02
John Fox - Nottingham Â£417.42
Hadwins (Grange over Sands) Â£337.51
Warrington Â£419.99
Crewe Â£491.58
Chelmsford Â£523.52
Chester Â£496.18
Huddersfield Â£471.72

And so the Winner is HADWINS....(ta da!) â€¦which makes Camberly 96% more expensive than Hadwins! The only difference between these 2 is that Hadwins did not include the hydraulic/damper unit whereas Camberley didâ€¦even if you factor this in the difference is still 60%!

The thing that wins here is low labour rate, low book time etc. Most dealers correctly advised that BAM engine codes should be 80000 miles replacement , a handful said that 115000 miles is the recommendedâ€¦.but this is only true prior to MY01â€¦not the car asked to be quoted for.

If you've made it to here...well done...as always it pays to shop around!

Comments gentlemen please.............


----------



## davidg

So what else did you do today ??

Well done loads of info


----------



## Wak

geek :lol:


----------



## was

good info cheers 8)

OK so how much if I bought my water pump from Camberley, tensioner from Crewe, V ribbed belt from Chester and got York to fit inc 4 liters of coolant :?:


----------



## tdk

Good job!

Perhaps this should be added to the FAQ?

Simon.


----------



## panbikes

good job well done mate. Give yourself a pat on the back 

very comprehensive excercise, not to mention your phone bill

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## John-H

Truly excellent investigative report! Good well thought out write-up and indeed an eye-opener! I was wondering what I'd do when it comes to cam belt time.

For a "TT Forum Newbee" you should be reclassified as "Too Much Time On My Hands" :wink: . Keep up the good work!

How about making evotista's post STICKY as a useful reference?


----------



## CamV6

make it a sticky or add to FAQs

Excellent work!!


----------



## CamV6

make it a sticky or add to FAQs

Excellent work!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Kell

That really is a post of genius.

You don't fancy doing more stuff like that for the magazine do you?

Kell

email editor @ ttoc.co.uk if you fancy some more info.


----------



## KenTT

Well done evotista

Very thorough and detailed work, I would also say make it a sticky or add to FAQs.

Also always to hand if included in a section of absoluTTe along with other useful stuff.


----------



## andy_spurs

There is quite a difference between them, might be worth me phoneing about when i need mine done in 7000 miles, could save myself a bit :!:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

CamV6 said:


> make it a sticky or add to FAQs
> 
> Excellent work!!


good work 
make it sticky :!:


----------



## MrL

Great work, and very enlightening. [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Thanks for doing that.
That all helps confirm my plans, my wife's A3 is due a cambelt soon and I am going to use a friend who now works for himself (ex Skoda & rally car man).
He knows the VAG engines and will be charging somewhere in the Â£250 - Â£300 bracket, so he'll get the TT to do as well when that is due.

The mileages quoted vary considerably don't they, are there any recommended time limits quoted if you don't do many miles does anyone know ?

Cheers,

Mr L


----------



## sico

Excellent!

Email your research to autoexpress!


----------



## evotista

John-H

Thanks for the comments...i might be a newbee to posting on here, but i've been reading the site for some time now...as well as contributing more regularly to AS.net.

Perhaps one interesting thought to come out of this, is the concept of book time. I'm no expert here, but i believe ElsaWin gives a "book" time, presumably decided on by Audi GmbH themselves.....so how come the differences. I probably will escalate this a bit further to see whether we should be getting differences in this order eg, 2.5 - 4.7 Hrs for the same work!

Its good to clear up also that the waterpump with the TX code is a recon one......dealers almost point blank refused to get into technical detail over this!


----------



## GW1970

Very thorough work and enlightening, confirms my suspicions. Really well done but do you have a job?? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## evotista

LOL...i do have a job...its just i have periods of spare time away from home, and email is a wonderful tool for doing this stuff if you know how!


----------



## Kell

MrL said:


> The mileages quoted vary considerably don't they, are there any recommended time limits quoted if you don't do many miles does anyone know ?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mr L


This was talked about a while ago and I think is also a question in the latest Audi Driver mag.

You shouldn't let the car go past its recommended mileage (obviously) or five years whichever is sooner.


----------



## nutts

Excellent piece of work  and indicates that you should always get a few quotes before getting any work done!!

Out of interest, you might also want to include some of the bigger aftermarket VAG specialists, like AmD to get an idea of how dealer/specialist prices differ. Also, AmD use a waterpump with a metal impeller for a longer life 

As Kell says, this would make an interesting article in absoluTTe


----------



## renton72

nutts said:


> Excellent piece of work  and indicates that you should always get a few quotes before getting any work done!!
> 
> Out of interest, you might also want to include some of the bigger aftermarket VAG specialists, like AmD to get an idea of how dealer/specialist prices differ. Also, AmD use a waterpump with a metal impeller for a longer life
> 
> As Kell says, this would make an interesting article in absoluTTe


Just as a matter of interest AMD quoted me for a cambelt change and all tensioners etc and waterpump with metal impellor Â£575.00 + VAT = Â£675.63 (Quoted as 5 hrs work, i still cant get the maths to add up)

TT Shop - same as above Â£550.00 inc VAT

Vagtech - same as above but OEM waterpump inc V Belt change Â£280 + VAT = Â£329.00

Chris


----------



## jpmcbrien

Incidentally my TT is booked into Grantley's in Basingstoke tomorrow for a new timing belt, water pump and bolts. Total inc. fitting and VAT is Â£308 + change. To be fair they're not a dealer (they specialise in VW and Audi) but I've always been happy with their work and customer service.


----------



## TVR_Man

Useful data.

Pisses me off when we paid Â£749 at AMD for an oil change service and cambelt/pump change in May. I thought it was high at the time ...

So much for indies being good value. I'll be trying Autopool again next time.


----------



## HighTT

TVR_Man said:


> Pisses me off when we paid Â£749 at AMD for an oil change service and cambelt/pump change in May. I thought it was high at the time ...
> 
> So much for indies being good value. .


When I had my 2nd AVS done, AmD quoted me three different
prices for the work and were more expensive than Aylesbury Audi.

I had some work done at AmD recently; when I went to
collect the car they asked ME how much they quoted for the job
when I booked :?


----------



## evotista

Some more figures off AS.net for cambelt work including waterpump from independents

Star Performance = Â£299 inc

AutoTechnik (Totton - nr Southampton) = Â£295 inc

Awesome GTI = Â£330 inc (i recall this from an old thread...but i'll check back)

Independents obviously win the day...particularly in regard to labour rates!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

so is this post non going to be made sticky then


----------



## IN THE STICKS

excellent post , thanks for putting in the time to do it :wink: :wink:


----------



## Sim

Very interesting and maybe worth printing out and taking to the dealers if you need a cambelt change.


----------



## evotista

just to add a bit more info on independents and cambelt prices.

RSD in Daventry = Â£250

Marsh motors - St Albans = Â£170

AwesomeGTI - manchester = Â£330

All these include waterpump.

I'm still trying to get some kind of official audi comment on the disparity in hours quoted for...but we'll see if anything comes of this.


----------



## mussy2577

Excellent piece of through research, well done mate ! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

evotista said:


> just to add a bit more info on independents and cambelt prices.
> 
> RSD in Daventry = Â£250
> 
> Marsh motors - St Albans = Â£170
> 
> AwesomeGTI - manchester = Â£330
> 
> All these include waterpump.
> 
> I'm still trying to get some kind of official audi comment on the disparity in hours quoted for...but we'll see if anything comes of this.


Any comment from Audi yet :?:


----------



## NaughTTy

Just to add to the pot I just got a price from VAGtech (using the metal impeller pump) for Â£345.31 +vat = Â£405.74. Looks like they've jumped a bit in price since October '05 :?

Edit** Less 10% for being a TTOC member = Â£365 inc VAT


----------



## specialkay

North Wales costs for: 
Cambelt and tentioners and pullies 
Water pump 
Ribbed Belt 
Coolant

Audi Pentraeth & Dane Chester both wanted Â£411.00 parts and labour. I found Pentrateh to have a bad attitude about it all and very much like they were doing me a favour.... Dane said they would ring me back "in a few minutes" but never did so I had 2 ring twice. And these are Audi dealers......

QR Sport near Chester also failed to ring me back because their parts person was on lunch. Rang back; Â£370 all in but wanted the car all day. They seemed to be switched on about which parts needed changing and included all the parts listed as the standard change which is encouraging.

After speaking to every man and their cousin I have been highly recommended to an independent 1 man outfit in Portmadoc who has 17 years previously working for Audi in N Wales. Labour costs Â£100 and parts at Trade Â£130 TOTAL Â£230. Went down this route and saved Â£170 with just as much if not more peice of mind. He also fixed a couple of other bits for nothing and is an awefully nice guy. Any 1 in N Wales who wants his number PM me 

If you pay full book at Audi how do you know that you aint gunna get a junior mech doing some of the work??? :x


----------



## dooka

Northampton Audi, charge Â£400 all in including vat and new water pump..


----------



## mac's TT

STAR quoted Â£370 inc. for all.


----------



## westty

Just got a quote from Jabbasport , for cambelt, metal impeller w/pump, tensioners ect inc v belt Â£350 , Â£510 with 20k service .

Audi P/boro quoted Â£530 for cambelt ect alone!


----------



## PaulManning

Pity Camberley Audi is my local dealer!!!!  :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

PaulManning said:


> Pity Camberley Audi is my local dealer!!!!  :?


You dont have to use them :idea:


----------



## SeYaSeEe

*Nice Write up *


----------



## PaulManning

I doubt if I will use Camberley Audi, but would have done (when I purchase my TT) had I nor read the head post. This site is invaluale.


----------



## dooka

YELLOW_TT said:


> evotista said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to add a bit more info on independents and cambelt prices.
> 
> RSD in Daventry = Â£250
> 
> Marsh motors - St Albans = Â£170
> 
> AwesomeGTI - manchester = Â£330
> 
> All these include waterpump.
> 
> I'm still trying to get some kind of official audi comment on the disparity in hours quoted for...but we'll see if anything comes of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Any comment from Audi yet :?:
Click to expand...

Has anyone ysed RSD in Daventry, what do APS charge..


----------



## PaulManning

In my ignorance of these matters I had assumed that as a condition of being a main delaer Audi UK would stipulate a numer of hours labour and parts to be fitted for a job such as this. Obviously there may be addditional charges beyond the standard price for the job, but the dealer would have to justify same. It seems quite ridiculous that the same job price can vary by circa 300 pounds dependant upon which main delaer is chosen. I wonder if anyone had asked Audi UK to comment.


----------



## John-H

Some dealers don't replace the stretch bolts on the engine mounts.


----------



## thettshop

Hi,

Great info there.

These are the parts that we change when doing a cambelt:

Belt 06B 109 119A
Tensioner 06B 109 243D
Damper 06B 109 477
Waterpump 06A 121 012
Aux V-Belt 06A 260 849C

We believe that our kit is the most comprehensive. No other company replaces the damper and the Aux belt.

The price for out cambelt change is Â£380 inc VAT

In our experience the prices quoted by Audi can be very inaccurate. You will need to check all the part numbers with them and check again to make sure they have quote correctly. I would also be worth getting a written quote from them as the final bill may be more than you first thought.

Cheers, Alex


----------



## Kell

I may be seeing you in March then Alex...when my TT is 5 years' old.


----------



## evotista

Alex/paul,

Glad to see that my research is still being found to be useful over a year after i did it. Recently had my A3 1.8 TQ cambelt changed at Awesome near Manchester, car is on 63k...and the waterpump had and was continuing to fall to bits! Awesome replace everything with the exception of the Auxillary belt using GSF parts...and the new waterpump is brass impellered...price was Â£387 inc VAT...so Alex your price is good for an established independent. Still highly recommend Awesome though for those of us in the NW..service is excellent.

I never managed to get anywhere with getting some kind of official AUdi comment on it...tried to get Audi Driver magazine's interest...but they never followed it up. I think it still stinks that "official" dealers do not all give the same number of service hours for the same job....unless you do ALOT of research and know your stuff...there is no way any "ordinary" tt/s3/a3/golf 1.8T owner would know how to compare quotes across garages..... and as for recommended change interval for cambelts....that's just another complete mess of (dis)information


----------



## Russ22

Cardiff Audi:
Cam-belt, rear brake pads plus wash and hoover,wait for it

Â£476.73


----------



## Baz427

Appreciate all your hard work mate, Had my Cam belt changed at Dundee Audi on 13/02/2007. TT Coupe 225BHP, 28000miles 02 Reg. Nice to know I wasn't ripped off !!

Baz


----------



## Gizmo999

Had my cambelts replaced at Carlisle Audi today, thought I'd post the prices in case anyone in Cumbria needs them. Its for an 02 180 TTC

all prices ex VAT

Labour Â£210
Waterpump 06A 121 011 TX Â£30.60
Toothed Cambelt 06B 109 119 A Â£20.5
Ribbed V-Belt 06A 260 849 E Â£24.00
Tensioner Pulley 06B 109 243 D Â£38.35
coolant x 2 litres 11.06

Tensioner inspected and no need to replace

total for those bits came to Â£392 inc VAT

Really good service from Carlisle Audi, they kept me informed throughout the job, it was all priced up before hand so no unexpected surprises. Loan car provided.

At the same time i had my dashpod replaced under warranty so bought a new key as my car only came with 1. Key price wasn't as bad as i thought it would be transmitter 36.86, mainkeytrans 52.48 both plus VAT.

I wasn't sure about using a main dealer for routine service because my car is 5 years old but will now go back to Carlisle Audi just because of the standard of service.


----------



## HighTT

After six years I thought that it was time to have the stretch bolts on the engine mounts replaced;
so I thought that I would have all the other stuff done at the same time :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:

The original cambelt was in excellent condition :? but the water-pump
impeller was starting to come away from the shaft


----------



## John-H

HighTT said:


> After six years I thought that it was time to have the stretch bolts on the engine mounts replaced;
> so I thought that I would have all the other stuff done at the same time :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The original cambelt was in excellent condition :? but the water-pump
> impeller was starting to come away from the shaft


Sounds like mine :roll:


----------



## chrisokurejnr

Got my cambelt replaced last friday at Audi Stoke 350.00 plus a courtesy car. Not Bad!!!!!


----------



## p1tse

chrisokurejnr said:


> Got my cambelt replaced last friday at Audi Stoke 350.00 plus a courtesy car. Not Bad!!!!!


that's a good price from dealer


----------



## choppish

quote from winbledon audi yesterday for cambelt and waterpump..Â£750!!! including labour and vat etc


----------



## Baz427

Hi All,

Hope you all checked when the original post was made it appears to be 2005.

Dundee audi are a lot cheaper now. Cam Belt, Water Pump & Haldex Filter & Oil. Â£370


----------



## mooney3019

stafford audi are doing them for around Â£275 as a special at the moment !


----------



## s_jon

choppish said:


> quote from winbledon audi yesterday for cambelt and waterpump..Â£750!!! including labour and vat etc


Give Dean (4rings) a call, he might come to you in Wimbledon.

07906581394 or PM him here.


----------



## acmurray

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Muroftt

Hi, Newby here! I just wanted to ask a few girlie questions.... I'm allowed, I am a girl!

I have a typical London TT 1.8 225 (2000 X reg) quattro that has done just over 41k which either pootles around town or charges up and down the motorway once every 3-4 months. Has a pampered life and manages a mere 4-5k per annum these days.

Dovercourt Audi (now moved to Wandsworth) said at the last service they did that I should have my cambelt changed at 60k?!, but as the car is 8 yrs that I should get it done sooner. They also mentioned that the rollbar was showing signs of corrosion and that I should replace that too. Since then, it has been through 2 MOT's with flying colours, one of which was with them!! Ahem :?

I then took it to West London Audi who didn't even mention it, although they replaced the waterpump, even though the car was in for a new alternator AND they changed everything they could think of including a 4 week old battery! :x

Am I being a bit daft by not changing it and who would you recommend doing it, as I'm sorry to say that my local Audi people just seem to have the lining of their pockets at heart, not my best interests.

Thanks, in anticipation!


----------



## KentishTT

Muroftt said:


> Hi, Newby here! I just wanted to ask a few girlie questions.... I'm allowed, I am a girl!
> 
> I have a typical London TT 1.8 225 (2000 X reg) quattro that has done just over 41k which either pootles around town or charges up and down the motorway once every 3-4 months. Has a pampered life and manages a mere 4-5k per annum these days.
> 
> Dovercourt Audi (now moved to Wandsworth) said at the last service they did that I should have my cambelt changed at 60k?!, but as the car is 8 yrs that I should get it done sooner. They also mentioned that the rollbar was showing signs of corrosion and that I should replace that too. Since then, it has been through 2 MOT's with flying colours, one of which was with them!! Ahem :?
> 
> I then took it to West London Audi who didn't even mention it, although they replaced the waterpump, even though the car was in for a new alternator AND they changed everything they could think of including a 4 week old battery! :x
> 
> Am I being a bit daft by not changing it and who would you recommend doing it, as I'm sorry to say that my local Audi people just seem to have the lining of their pockets at heart, not my best interests.
> 
> Thanks, in anticipation!


I'm amazed they didn't change the belt when they fitted the new waterpump!

It's easy to do at the same time and will save you lots on labour.

Oh, of course - I think we have our answer!


----------



## Wak

Muroftt said:


> I then took it to West London Audi who didn't even mention it, although they replaced the waterpump, even though the car was in for a new alternator AND they changed everything they could think of including a 4 week old battery! :x
> 
> Am I being a bit daft by not changing it and who would you recommend doing it, as I'm sorry to say that my local Audi people just seem to have the lining of their pockets at heart, not my best interests.
> 
> Thanks, in anticipation!


I assume you dont mean the electric after run pump, if they changed the main water pump then frankly any garage that changes a 1.8T waterpump and not recommend a cambelt and bits during this work should be sued for the money they have wasted by not doing the cambelt.

If it really was the main pump thats terrible service... :?


----------



## jbell

To add more info on this thread

Newton Abbot Audi charge £95+VAT per hour      

Monnington Motors in Newton Abbot (01626 363630) (VAG Specialist) charged me £315 all in including metal impellored water pump


----------



## rustyintegrale

jbell said:


> Newton Abbot Audi charge £95+VAT per hour


Some London main dealers are now £200 per hour and up plus VAT. How can we be charged Value Added Tax on servicing? What value is added?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jbell

rustyintegrale said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newton Abbot Audi charge £95+VAT per hour
> 
> 
> 
> Some London main dealers are now £200 per hour and up plus VAT. How can we be charged Value Added Tax on servicing? What value is added?
Click to expand...

I know people who come down to Torquay to have their BMW's serviced as it is cheaper to have a long weekend away and have a service than take the car to a London dealership


----------



## andy45paula

just having mine done quoted

cambelt kit £87.43
Water pump £31.61
Ribbed belt £24.98
G12 coolant £12.80
Labour £145
SubTotal £301.82
VAT £45.28
Grand Total £347.10

ICA Garstang Rd, Bilsborrow, Preston


----------



## krissy86

Hello!

As a newbie...just wondered if anyone had any quotes for cam belt etc. in the Bristol area as thinkin i'm going to have to get mine done pretty soon? Previously had an MX-5 so I'm very new to the world of the TT.

Thanks!


----------



## TT Ade

> How can we be charged Value Added Tax on servicing? What value is added?


None at £200 plus an hour :lol:


----------



## S&amp;S

its £329 from all audi dealers at the moment


----------



## cannuck

Had mine done yesterday at a trusted independent....Pro-Tec Automotive near Bridgnorth, Shropshire WV15 5HP (01746 769005).
I have used them for all my servicing over the last five years and the TT since October last (prior to that it was a BMW 635CSi) and they show a high level of knowledge on BMW/VAG vehicles.

Cambelt kit @ £77.43
V belt @ £26.00
Water Pump @ £30.50
plus a halogen sidelight bulb while they were at it @ £6.00

Total labour @ £119.60
All in price + vat = £298.46

I have no link to them other than being a satisfied little bunny and the TT is a coupe with 36500 miles, 52 reg, ARY 180 engine.

BTW, had a lube service (not the long life oil!) and full check over done there last November for £146.61 all in.


----------



## gday

Many thanks for this information - I'm looking at getting a new cambelt so your info is very useful


----------



## Bikerz

jbell said:


> To add more info on this thread
> 
> Newton Abbot Audi charge £95+VAT per hour
> 
> Monnington Motors in Newton Abbot (01626 363630) (VAG Specialist) charged me £315 all in including metal impellored water pump


Gloucester one charges £112+ VAT An hour [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Bikerz said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> To add more info on this thread
> 
> Newton Abbot Audi charge £95+VAT per hour
> 
> Monnington Motors in Newton Abbot (01626 363630) (VAG Specialist) charged me £315 all in including metal impellored water pump
> 
> 
> 
> Gloucester one charges £112+ VAT An hour [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:
Click to expand...

JBell's post was back in 2008 so probably also £112/hr now.


----------



## Bikerz

mighTy Tee said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> To add more info on this thread
> 
> Newton Abbot Audi charge £95+VAT per hour
> 
> Monnington Motors in Newton Abbot (01626 363630) (VAG Specialist) charged me £315 all in including metal impellored water pump
> 
> 
> 
> Gloucester one charges £112+ VAT An hour [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JBell's post was back in 2008 so probably also £112/hr now.
Click to expand...

My £112 was back in 2008 also :wink:


----------



## chrishumes

excellent thread. what is the forums thoughts on when this work should be done? is it 60k, or does it go on how old the car is??


----------



## T3RBO

chrishumes said:


> excellent thread. what is the forums thoughts on when this work should be done? is it 60k, or does it go on how old the car is??


We normally go by every 60k or 5 years


----------



## Smeds

Gloucester Audi are charging £110 per hour now.


----------



## justservers

Just to add to this thread - I had my cambelt and water pump changed at Audi in Hitchin, Hertfordshire for the princely sum of £400 inc. VAT.

They seemed cheaper than nearly every other garage I tried in the area, plus on something like that you want to make sure its done properly, just in case something goes wrong.

For once the stealers came through with flying colours.

Steve


----------



## golfmadeasy

well done this could be good info to add to your data

My Aug '05 QS is going into West London Audi for

Cambelt and waterpump change
MOT
Haldex change

I will be receiving a courtesy car, the cost......£540. I did not think that was bad at all


----------



## Easy6169

Just found out I need to have mine's done. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I am looking into pricing in Central Scotland area and will post the result when the job is finished.


----------



## Camyam

Easy6169 said:


> Just found out I need to have mine's done. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I am looking into pricing in Central Scotland area and will post the result when the job is finished.


I went to Star performance in kirkaldy,great prices and service if not to far from you.


----------



## dbairduk

wow what a long lived thread! 
I thought Audi were doing £349 special for cam belt and pump at the moment? Or is that just Audi harrogate... as thats where i was enquiring about a used car I have been looking at.


----------



## Hoggy

dbairduk said:


> I thought Audi were doing £349 special for cam belt and pump at the moment?


 £349 is "special price" without water pump, approx £385 with W/P
Hoggy.


----------



## Easy6169

Easy6169 said:


> Just found out I need to have mine's done. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I am looking into pricing in Central Scotland area and will post the result when the job is finished.


Update: It was confirmed that my cambelt had indeed snapped. I have an 2001 225HP Quattro, and It was changed at 40K in 2003 by a previous owner. The car now has 84K and it snapped last week during a local run.

My local independant garage, who now have the car, have completed a audit of the damage, which I can summarize as 3 'flattened' valves and an a further 3 with slight damage. Very minimal marking to the top of 2 pistons, which will buff out. We have agreed a price of £1070 + VAT (approx £400 for parts and £700 labour) for replacement of all valves, timing belt klt, water pump, head gasket, etc, and drain and flush of coolant system (separate issue). The tech commented that the teeth on an section (a couple of inches) had basically disintegrated on the belt and that the rubber had signs of age deterioration.

I guess that time/age is just as important as mileage when it comes to replacing the cambelt. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I will post an update on the quality of work carried out when I get the car back.


----------



## anthony_m

Easy6169 said:


> Easy6169 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out I need to have mine's done. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I am looking into pricing in Central Scotland area and will post the result when the job is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Update: It was confirmed that my cambelt had indeed snapped. I have an 2001 225HP Quattro, and It was changed at 40K in 2003 by a previous owner. The car now has 84K and it snapped last week during a local run.
> 
> My local independant garage, who now have the car, have completed a audit of the damage, which I can summarize as 3 'flattened' valves and an a further 3 with slight damage. Very minimal marking to the top of 2 pistons, which will buff out. We have agreed a price of £1070 + VAT (approx £400 for parts and £700 labour) for replacement of all valves, timing belt klt, water pump, head gasket, etc, and drain and flush of coolant system (separate issue). The tech commented that the teeth on an section (a couple of inches) had basically disintegrated on the belt and that the rubber had signs of age deterioration.
> 
> I guess that time/age is just as important as mileage when it comes to replacing the cambelt. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I will post an update on the quality of work carried out when I get the car back.
Click to expand...

hi,
good to hear that the head and pistons are salvageable, the price you have been quoted is IMHO pretty good for the amount of work involved, keep us updated on the repair and good luck with it.
anthony...


----------



## Guzi

I just paid £350 for the cambelt, tensioners, water pump and damper at Elite in Thornaby, the guy Phil is an ex Audi technician and come well recommended on here and of course i recommend him too!


----------



## Easy6169

Easy6169 said:


> Easy6169 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out I need to have mine's done. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I am looking into pricing in Central Scotland area and will post the result when the job is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Update: It was confirmed that my cambelt had indeed snapped. I have an 2001 225HP Quattro, and It was changed at 40K in 2003 by a previous owner. The car now has 84K and it snapped last week during a local run.
> 
> My local independant garage, who now have the car, have completed a audit of the damage, which I can summarize as 3 'flattened' valves and an a further 3 with slight damage. Very minimal marking to the top of 2 pistons, which will buff out. We have agreed a price of £1070 + VAT (approx £400 for parts and £700 labour) for replacement of all valves, timing belt klt, water pump, head gasket, etc, and drain and flush of coolant system (separate issue). The tech commented that the teeth on an section (a couple of inches) had basically disintegrated on the belt and that the rubber had signs of age deterioration.
> 
> I guess that time/age is just as important as mileage when it comes to replacing the cambelt. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I will post an update on the quality of work carried out when I get the car back.
Click to expand...

Just wanted to add a further update on my snapped cambelt woe's.....

Had my car back about 10 days now and it is running sweet. It appears to be running smoother and quieter than before the belt broke, but I guess this may be normal.

Anyway, I gave the car to my local independant garage, which is actually a Peugeot 'expert' The garage is Ecosse in Central Scotland and they have a tech who is 'trained' on Audi. They quoted approx £1100 + VAT for the work, which was broken down as £470 in parts and ~ £600 in labour (£42,50/hr). This included timing belt kit, water pump, full set valves and all fluids, etc.

The work was completed in about 3 days - they took there time with it to make sure that everything was done 'by the book'. They kept me informed at all times of progress - the coolant was also drained and replaced after inspection. When they took the car for a test, disaster struck......one of the new valve stems had snapped and which then fell into the cylinder, again the head had to come off. 

As before, I was lucky that the pistons and seals were not damaged and the garage got straight back onto the valve suppliers and kicked up merry hell. Bottom line was that the garage then had my car for a further 3 days. They did not charge any extra hours for the additional work, but did need 2 new hydraulic valve lifters. The final bill, along with a new set of plugs, came to £1390....Ouch!!, but could have been so much worse.

In summary: Although not Audi experts, this garage can do a good job on basic mechanics and completed all work as quoted and in a reasonable timeframe. I'm not sure if they have the necessary tuning equipment for Audi, but certainly do this work on Peugeot. I would not hesitate to give my car back to them for routine maintenace work in future.

The garage can be found at: http://www.ecosse-peugeot.co.uk/


----------



## anthony_m

Easy6169 said:


> Easy6169 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy6169 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out I need to have mine's done. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I am looking into pricing in Central Scotland area and will post the result when the job is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Update: It was confirmed that my cambelt had indeed snapped. I have an 2001 225HP Quattro, and It was changed at 40K in 2003 by a previous owner. The car now has 84K and it snapped last week during a local run.
> 
> My local independant garage, who now have the car, have completed a audit of the damage, which I can summarize as 3 'flattened' valves and an a further 3 with slight damage. Very minimal marking to the top of 2 pistons, which will buff out. We have agreed a price of £1070 + VAT (approx £400 for parts and £700 labour) for replacement of all valves, timing belt klt, water pump, head gasket, etc, and drain and flush of coolant system (separate issue). The tech commented that the teeth on an section (a couple of inches) had basically disintegrated on the belt and that the rubber had signs of age deterioration.
> 
> I guess that time/age is just as important as mileage when it comes to replacing the cambelt. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I will post an update on the quality of work carried out when I get the car back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wanted to add a further update on my snapped cambelt woe's.....
> 
> Had my car back about 10 days now and it is running sweet. It appears to be running smoother and quieter than before the belt broke, but I guess this may be normal.
> 
> Anyway, I gave the car to my local independant garage, which is actually a Peugeot 'expert' The garage is Ecosse in Central Scotland and they have a tech who is 'trained' on Audi. They quoted approx £1100 + VAT for the work, which was broken down as £470 in parts and ~ £600 in labour (£42,50/hr). This included timing belt kit, water pump, full set valves and all fluids, etc.
> 
> The work was completed in about 3 days - they took there time with it to make sure that everything was done 'by the book'. They kept me informed at all times of progress - the coolant was also drained and replaced after inspection. When they took the car for a test, disaster struck......one of the new valve stems had snapped and which then fell into the cylinder, again the head had to come off.
> 
> As before, I was lucky that the pistons and seals were not damaged and the garage got straight back onto the valve suppliers and kicked up merry hell. Bottom line was that the garage then had my car for a further 3 days. They did not charge any extra hours for the additional work, but did need 2 new hydraulic valve lifters. The final bill, along with a new set of plugs, came to £1390....Ouch!!, but could have been so much worse.
> 
> In summary: Although not Audi experts, this garage can do a good job on basic mechanics and completed all work as quoted and in a reasonable timeframe. I'm not sure if they have the necessary tuning equipment for Audi, but certainly do this work on Peugeot. I would not hesitate to give my car back to them for routine maintenace work in future.
> 
> The garage can be found at: http://www.ecosse-peugeot.co.uk/
Click to expand...

Good to hear that you have it back and that its now running sweet.  
anthony...


----------



## roddy

as in PM,,, glad all is well with you again. i know Peug Ecoss from previous, they rebuilt athe head on my 306 HDI a few yrars ago,, very impressive place they have R


----------



## Shev

Do the TT Shop not do the cambelt & waterpump for £300?


----------



## thedino

Easy - I feel your pain of a snapped cambelt....however I think mine suffered more damage than yours 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=182185&start=36


----------



## jestersmile

Well done , all I needed to know as I have just bought my first .


----------



## cr4igj tt

tt shop :-
Every 80,000 miles or 5 years (whichever comes first)

cambelt change - 1.8T only
It is important to follow the cambelt change interval. If the belt or components fail it can result in engine failure and a large repair bill. You can have the cambelt changed at an earlier interval for peace of mind if needed.

Includes:-

Cambelt
Tensioning Roller
Relay Roller
Waterpump - metal impeller
Longlife Red coolant change

£299.00

Our cambelt change uses a type of water pump with a metal impeller rather than the Audi/VW plastic impeller pump. It is a lot stronger and eliminates the chance of future deterioration that the Audi/VW pump is well known for.
As you can see from the list the cambelt change covers the main important components. At the time of doing the cambelt we check the tensioning damper. If this part is in need of change then it is an additional £86.63. It is an important part that tensions the cambelt and needs to be in good working order. You can of course opt to have this replaced anyway. You also have the option to replace the V-Belt (Power Steering/Air conditioning Belt) which is required to be replaced every 80,000 miles. This is an additional £34.37 to have this fitted. To have all this at once is detailed below.

Comprehensive cambelt change - 1.8T only

Includes:-

Cambelt
Tensioning Roller
Relay Roller
Tensioning Damper
Double Poly V-belt (Power steering/Air Conditioning Belt)
Waterpump - metal impeller
Longlife Red coolant change

£420.00


----------



## straut

Well Pentraeth Audi charged me £450 for cambelt and waterpump with the tensioner but NOT including the damper but i do remember him saying he added on .25 of an hour labour for the waterpump (standard belt,tensioner price at that time was £399)this was done this time last year
steve


----------



## John-H

The early Audi water pump was a poor choice of plastic. The current one withstands a much higher temperature without ageing and cracking. You have to watch the metal ones - depending on source you could get one with poor bearings. I've seen medal ones fail early. I'd always get a new Audi one now.


----------

